# KBC shipping



## PeterT (Feb 9, 2022)

I just used my 25$ promo code. But in my clicky-finger buyer haste I just noticed 25$ Fedex shipping fee on $184 order (BC to Calgary) on pretty lightweight parts. Did the <prior lower> flat fee get replaced sometime in the past year?


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 10, 2022)

Yeah the $12.95 shipping is no longer. My orders will be few and far between now I think.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 10, 2022)

I don't know when they changed it. But I sure as heck noticed it! 

Thankfully, I get to the Windsor area often enough that I can just order for pickup at their Windsor Store. 

It's one of the personal things I really like about KBC. In an emergency I can just jump in my truck and go get what I need, and be using it 3 hours later. Once upon a time I knew the owner personally. She was a character! I keep hoping to bump into her when I go, but it hasn't happened in 15 years.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 10, 2022)

This is very recent.  My Feb 1st order was delivered $12.95 flat rate.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 10, 2022)

Just went and looked, yeah, no $12.95 flat rate option...they do have a "best rate" option, I wonder if that'll be similar to what it used to be?

They also bumped their free shipping threshold.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 10, 2022)

I noticed that last night. $20.95 was my least expensive choice. Didn't end up buying as I went Amazon route instead.


----------



## LenVW (Feb 10, 2022)

Hey guys,
I am by the KBC in Mississauga on a weekly basis and can bring things back with me
(Free of charge) to Kitchener or Cambridge.

I am running around in Cambridge during most mornings.
My home is off HomerWatson Blvd in Kitchener, 10 minutes North of the 401.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 10, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Hey guys,
> I am by the KBC in Mississauga on a weekly basis and can bring things back with me
> (Free of charge) to Kitchener or Cambridge.
> 
> ...



Same offer here. Shipping would be pass through. You pay whatever I pay to get it to you.


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 10, 2022)

I sent them an email this morning commenting that I am disappointed they changed the shipping rate. This was the response.

John, thank you for reaching out to us regarding the change of shipping charges.
Yes, the $12.95 flat rate was very favorable for our customers.
Having said that year after year the cost of shipping has grown enormously and KBC as a whole was losing a substantial amount of money in freight costs.
I believe you will still  find our shipping rates quite reasonable at the end of the day.
Regards,


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 10, 2022)

John Conroy said:


> I sent them an email this morning commenting that I am disappointed they changed the shipping rate. This was the response.
> 
> John, thank you for reaching out to us regarding the change of shipping charges.
> Yes, the $12.95 flat rate was very favorable for our customers.
> ...



I kind of marveled as to how they could manage flat rate when half of my min value order shipped out of Vancouver and the other half shipped from the US..... This happened with 3/4 of my orders.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 10, 2022)

You beat me to it John, suspect they are getting a few phone calls. The new shipping price came in Feb-1-2022. Some other points
- shipping is free with order >449$ and < 50 lbs (I think this was the same formula?)
- the Fedex min $25.00 encompasses a weight range 0g to ???g (he wasn't sure). Which is why my order seemed expensive because the items were lightweight. So this would not be a good way to ship some taps & drills that would fit in a padded envelope.
- apparently this is for web orders only. If you call in order & tell them you want to go CanPost, they will ship that way (but only if you call in). I know for a fact that would have been cheaper on this particular order even ExpressPost which would be equivalent to multi-day Fedex & maybe shave a bit more if you have a CP account which I do. But has to be business hours obviously.

But all in all bit of a bummer. Sign of the times I suspect.


----------



## chip4charlie (Feb 10, 2022)

KBC is an industrial supplier. Industries can't afford to wait for stuff. That's probably why they ship out what they have ASAP, then ship backorders when they can. They're not geared for hobbyists. For example, my last order was a measly $184. It came in three shipments. Obviously, they lost money charging me $12.95 for shipping - and one was even delivered on a Saturday (which costs even more).


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 10, 2022)

It was a good run while it lasted.  Funny how these changes make McMaster-Carr look 'ok' now.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 10, 2022)

I know Travers Canada had a minimum order like 55$ but does anyone recall their shipping structure? Just looked on the website. If the info is there it's not exactly front & center.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 10, 2022)

kevin.decelles said:


> It was a good run while it lasted.  Funny how these changes make McMaster-Carr look 'ok' now.



MMC was always 'ok' in my books, highly coveted in fact. But apparently you need the secret door knock to actually get in. I should probably give it a try, been on my to-do list.


----------



## cuslog (Feb 10, 2022)

PeterT said:


> MMC was always 'ok' in my books, highly coveted in fact. But apparently you need the secret door knock to actually get in. I should probably give it a try, been on my to-do list.


Just give them a business name - any name and your address (preferably Ltd. ) and you're probably "in".
I'm using the name of a Ltd. Co. we shut down in 2016 - I don't think they check.
I was on their site a couple days ago in the AM and put a couple items in my cart and delivery was stated as next day between 11 and 1:00.


----------



## whydontu (Feb 10, 2022)

MMC is usually a good choice, a bit pricy but ordering and delivery is fast. For stupidest delivery arrangements Princess Auto takes the cake. I ordered six 1/2” L070 Lovejoy couplings from PA. $6 each. Shipping was $8. They shipped two from Langley BC, two from Winnipeg, and two from Dartmouth, NS. Each shipment in a 6”x6”x6” box.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 11, 2022)

Just called Travers (Canada). The min (Canadian) order is $100CDN. The shipping charge is staged $16.95, 29.95, ... increments (based on order $ value). I wasn't clear on the bracketed breakdown, but supposedly it shows up in the cart before ordering. This isn't mentioned on the website. Everything is shipped out of central USA, but no added duty fees etc. Arrives by Purolator ground. 





__





						Terms of Use | Travers Tool Co., Inc.
					

Terms & Conditions of Use - For USA and Canadian Markets - For further information call Monday through Friday between 7:30 am & 7:00 pm EST.




					www.traverscanada.com


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 11, 2022)

Has anyone tried the best shipping rate option yet?


----------



## PeterT (Feb 11, 2022)

what vendor are you referring to?


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 11, 2022)

PeterT said:


> what vendor are you referring to?


KBC


----------



## Degen (Feb 13, 2022)

PeterT said:


> MMC was always 'ok' in my books, highly coveted in fact. But apparently you need the secret door knock to actually get in. I should probably give it a try, been on my to-do list.


MMC now only ships to business customers in Canada for that you need a GST number (yes they ask setting you up), if you have one you are golden, after that its easy.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 13, 2022)

Degen said:


> MMC now only ships to business customers in Canada for that you need a GST number (yes they ask setting you up), if you have one you are golden, after that its easy.


Since when did they start asking about GST number? 
I have a registered business name here in BC and have ordered  many times from MMC without any questions asked.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 13, 2022)

Was going to ask the same. Thought we beat this to death. No GST number. No CRA BN. Now don't go phoning them & several of our lucky lottery winners get their account pulled LOL. Just curious if you have recent dealings & now they are asking. (BTW this actually was an issue back when I had account years ago. They had to fill in a box on customs form. The world grinds to a halt if a box goes unfulfilled)


----------



## Degen (Feb 13, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Since when did they start asking about GST number?
> I have a registered business name here in BC and have ordered  many times from MMC without any questions asked.


Did last year for me when I started ordering.  No more Canadian private customers.


----------

